# Research Chemicals Clen



## buckeye1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Do all the Research Chemical companies only carry liquid clen?  I have been trying to find it in the pill form.  Just wondering if ive been wasting my time looking.

I know where I can buy the pill version of clen but I wanted to do it through a RC.  I already have my cycle and dont want to pay the $ for shipping and a western union fee all for a very cheap product.


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2011)

For legal reasons research chems has to sell it in liquid form.  That's the gray area in the law that says the companies can sell certain drugs but they have to be in liquid form for research purposes only.


----------



## tballz (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally prefer liquid for easier dosing.


----------



## buckeye1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, then back to the liquid version.  I just had a bad experience with the liquid clen.  I dont know if I dosed it a little too high but my body cramped so bad I couldnt even take a crap without having my back crap so bad I couldnt get off the toilet.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 13, 2011)

with clen you have to drink about a gallon of water  aday and take taurine for cramping..potassium also.


----------



## buckeye1 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think that was my problem last time.  When I was taking it I just couldnt get that much water in me.  It was like torture.  Now the rest of the time I can get almost a gallon  and a half with no problem.  Im gonna start taking it again in about 6 weeks.  I'll try to get more water in me this time.


----------



## AmM (Apr 13, 2011)

I cramp up pretty good on clen, 4000 mg a day of taurine does the trick for me. I stick with the liquid clen only because of the cost differential to the pill form. The liquid is so much cheaper.


----------



## tupin (Apr 13, 2011)

I capped clen in my home brew. I used about a pound of filler and .11g of clen powder. Just picture it I was mixing 500g of filler with .11g of clen powder. How the heck is the .11g of powder going to mix homogeneously with so much filler? I had my doubts. I capped it anyways and took 60mcg of it. I stayed up for 2 days. I'm not kidding. Liquid is a lot easier to dose. Did you ever see the teeny little clen pills? The lab mix a lot of clen before the tablet making process. I'm always nervous about such a small pill having 20mcg or 10mcg of clen. How do I know it's mixed uniformly? I prefer the liquid nowdays.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 14, 2011)

buckeye1 said:


> I think that was my problem last time. When I was taking it I just couldnt get that much water in me. It was like torture. Now the rest of the time I can get almost a gallon and a half with no problem. Im gonna start taking it again in about 6 weeks. I'll try to get more water in me this time.


 

i know what you mean..its hard for me to drink that much water also so i try to drink about a gallon..gallon and a half through out the day..im pissing like a race horse and it gets irritating . ive been fortunate and havent cramped using clen just at 120mcgs i get a massive headache so i had to drop down to 100mcg.


----------



## buckeye1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ya for whatever reason Clen just kills my thirst.  Its harder to drink a gallon that it would be to run a damn marathon


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Apr 14, 2011)

yea clen is very strong but works great, tons of water and taurine work for me.


----------

